# just



## Honeyduke

Hi everyone,

I was hoping you could help translate 'just' in phrases like;

I had just helped myself to a drink when the door opened

I'm not sure how to translate it in this sentence - any help would be appreciated. 

Thankyou!


----------



## Maroseika

Honeyduke said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was hoping you could help translate 'just' in phrases like;
> 
> I had just helped myself to a drink when the door opened
> 
> I'm not sure how to translate it in this sentence - any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thankyou!


Только я налил себе, как дверь отворилась.
Не успел я налить себе, как...... (strange enough, it means that I have helped myself before the door opened!)
Я как раз налил себе стаканчик, как...
Стоило мне налить себе, как...
Exact version depends on style and context - what has happened after the door had opened.


----------



## Honeyduke

Thankyou for the reply your answers were very helpful. I decided on как раз as I want to emphasis that the first action has been completed. Would that be ok?


----------



## cyanista

Honeyduke said:


> Thankyou for the reply your answers were very helpful. I decided on как раз as I want to emphasis that the first action has been completed. Would that be ok?



Sorry, как раз doesn't fit here. You were probably thinking about как только?


----------



## Maroseika

Honeyduke said:


> Thankyou for the reply your answers were very helpful. I decided on как раз as I want to emphasis that the first action has been completed. Would that be ok?


I guess *как раз* fits quite well.
Actually all the versions presume that the first action has been completed. But in the case with *как раз* we should use appropriate form of the verb - namely, *perfect form*. Compare:
Я как раз *налил* себе рюмочку, когда дверь растворилась и ... в комнату ворвались полицейские?
Я как раз *наливал* себе, когда дверь открылась и в комнату пожаловала жена (я не успел выпить!!).


----------



## cyanista

Maroseika said:


> I guess *как раз* fits quite well.
> Actually all the versions presume that the first action has been completed. But in the case with *как раз* we should use appropriate form of the verb - namely, *perfect form*. Compare:
> Я как раз *налил* себе рюмочку, когда дверь растворилась и ... в комнату ворвались полицейские?
> Я как раз *наливал* себе, когда дверь открылась и в комнату пожаловала жена (я не успел выпить!!).



Ah, I see!  It sounds pretty colloqiual, doesn't it?


----------



## Maroseika

cyanista said:


> Ah, I see!  It sounds pretty colloqiual, doesn't it?


*Как раз*? Not at all.


----------



## cyanista

You don't think so? Interesting... (thinking it over once again) 

Well, to my mind, the use of *как раз *as an adverbial modifier of time does have a distinct colloquial flavour.


----------



## Maroseika

cyanista said:


> You don't think so? Interesting... (thinking it over once again)
> 
> Well, to my mind, the use of *как раз *as an adverbial modifier of time does have a distinct colloquial flavour.


Администрация Белого дома была как раз меньше всего заинтересована в эскалации индо-пакистанского инцидента.
К моменту появления письменности на Руси как раз назрела необходимость... ну, не знаю, какая-нибудь необходимость.


----------



## cyanista

Maroseika said:


> Администрация Белого дома была как раз меньше всего заинтересована в эскалации индо-пакистанского инцидента.
> К моменту появления письменности на Руси как раз назрела необходимость... ну, не знаю, какая-нибудь необходимость.



That's what I'm talking about! These examples are very different from your original sentences where one action follows another (or happens in the middle of it) and как раз is used to show the "immediateness" of the change! 


Я как раз *налил* себе рюмочку, когда дверь растворилась.

Compare:

Как раз назрела необходимость в письменности, так сразу она и появилась.

To avoid any disambiguity: как раз has many meanings perfectly accepted in the written language, but the one you're talking about is probably only used in colloqial speech (we know that novels can employ colloquial speech as well, but that's another story).

I hope you see what I mean.


----------



## Maroseika

cyanista said:


> To avoid any disambiguity: как раз has many meanings perfectly accepted in the written language, but the one you're talking about is probably only used in colloqial speech (we know that novels can employ colloquial speech as well, but that's another story).
> I hope you see what I mean.


Maybe really I don't understand what exactly you mean when call it colloquial.
I mean colloquial - not literary. 
But on my opinion *как раз* in the case of *completing one action quite to the moment of completing another* is quite literary.
You think differently?


----------



## cyanista

Давайте, что-ли, по-русски? Все равно дискуссия давно превратилась в диалог. Вместо размытых определений я бы хотела привести пару примеров:

*Я как раз налил себе стаканчик, когда... * я отношу к разговорному регистру. Эффект достигается с помощью вышеупомянутого "как раз" и непринужденно-небрежного (почти ласкового ) "налить стаканчик". Существует целый ряд просторечных выражений с этим словом: "опрокинуть стаканчик-другой", "дернуть стаканчик", "тяпнуть стаканчик" и так далее.
*
Я только что налил себе выпить, когда...*  стилистически нейтральный вариант - опять-таки с моей точки зрения.

*Едва я наполнил свой стакан, как..*.  "высокий штиль", так сказать. 

Надеюсь, моя точка зрения теперь ясна.

Естественно, жестких границ между стилями не существует, но, по-моему, определенные различия очевидны.


----------



## Etcetera

cyanista said:


> Как раз назрела необходимость в письменности, так сразу она и появилась.


Это звучит не совсем по-русски. Я бы сказала так: "Как только назрела необходимость в письменности, она сразу появилась".


----------



## cyanista

Etcetera said:


> Это звучит не совсем по-русски. Я бы сказала так: "Как только назрела необходимость в письменности, она сразу появилась".


Я тоже. 

А других комментариев у вас не найдется, уважаемая Этсетера?


----------



## Etcetera

Если бы были и другие комментарии - я бы непременно их написала.


----------



## Maroseika

cyanista said:


> Давайте, что-ли, по-русски? Все равно дискуссия давно превратилась в диалог.


I'm sorry, but what's the difference between a discussion and a dialog?


----------



## cyanista

Maroseika said:


> I'm sorry, but what's the difference between a discussion and a dialog?



Диалог - это разговор между двумя лицами или сторонами. 

Простите мою склонность туманно выражаться.


----------



## Maroseika

cyanista said:


> Диалог - это разговор между двумя лицами или сторонами.
> 
> Простите мою склонность туманно выражаться.


Sorry, but this is widespread mistake.
Dialog is a conversation between any number of interlocutors. Mistake is caused with the confusion between dia- and di-.
Dia- here is "across", therefore "conversation" is exact calque from the Greek word.


----------



## cyanista

Maroseika said:


> Sorry, but this is widespread mistake.
> Dialog is a conversation between any number of interlocutors. Mistake is caused with the confusion between dia- and di-.
> Dia- here is "across", therefore "conversation" is exact calque from the Greek word.


Sorry, but this "mistake" is reflected in a number of dictionaries.

*Ожегов:*

ДИАЛОГ      -а, м. 1. Разговор между двумя лицами, обмен репликами. Сценический д. 2. перен. Переговоры, контакты между двумя странами, сторонами. Политический д. Конструктивный о. || прил. диалогический, -ая, -ое (к 1 знач.) и диалоговый, -ая, -ое (к 1 знач.; спец.).     

*Oxford **Advanced Learner's **Dictionary:

* 2 a formal discussion between two groups or countries, especially when they are trying to solve a problem, end a disagreement, etc.: The President told waiting reporters there had been a constructive dialogue.—_compare __monologue_ 

By the way, would you terribly mind staying on topic?


----------



## Maroseika

cyanista said:


> Sorry, but this "mistake" is reflected in a number of dictionaries.


Yes, you right. This mistake is really widespread and even reflected in some dictionaries, but fortunately not in all of them.
С.А. Кузнецов (Толк., 2002): диалог - разговор между двумя или несколькими лицами.
С.И. Ожегов (Орф., 25th edition, 2006): диалог - разговор между двумя или несколькими лицами.
Е.Н. Захаренко (Словарь иностранных слов, 2003): диалог - разговор между двумя или несколькими лицами.
RAE: diálogo - Plática entre dos o más personas, que alternativamente manifiestan sus ideas o afectos


----------



## dima_david

Очень интересно, для меня "диалог" тоже всегда был, прежде всего, "разговором между двумя лицами". Хорошо, если не "диалог", то как бы вы предложили назвать "разговоры tét-a-tét" в современном русском?


----------



## Maroseika

dima_david said:


> Очень интересно, для меня "диалог" тоже всегда был, прежде всего, "разговором между двумя лицами". Хорошо, если не "диалог", то как бы вы предложили назвать "разговоры tét-a-tét" в современном русском?


Тет-а-тет.
У самовара я и моя Маша.
Разговор наедине.
Диалог с...
P.S. Думаю, основным источником  заблуждения касательно сущности диалога сослужили диалоги античных авторов.


----------



## cyanista

Maroseika, нравится вам это или нет, но мной употреблённое значение существует как в лексикографических источниках, так и в речи. Вы же сами недавно говорили, что заимствованное слово начинает собственную жизнь в другом языке, так что мнение древних (или современных) греков тут ничего не изменит. Возможно, современное восприятие основано на ошибке, но это случается отнюдь не впервые. 

И еще одно: вместо того, чтобы ответить мне, вы увели разговор далеко в сторону. Я хотела бы вас попросить в будущем открывать новую тему для нового вопроса - в соответствии с правилами этого форума.


----------



## Maroseika

cyanista said:


> Maroseika, нравится вам это или нет, но мной употреблённое значение существует как в лексикографических источниках, так и в речи. Вы же сами недавно говорили, что заимствованное слово начинает собственную жизнь в другом языке, так что мнение древних (или современных) греков тут ничего не изменит. Возможно, современное восприятие основано на ошибке, но это случается отнюдь не впервые.


Меня удивило в вашем послании непривычное для меня противопоставление дискуссии и диалога, чем и был вызван мой вопрос.


cyanista said:


> И еще одно: вместо того, чтобы ответить мне, вы увели разговор далеко в сторону. Я хотела бы вас попросить в будущем открывать новую тему для нового вопроса - в соответствии с правилами этого форума.


OK


----------

